# 40mm Apex Lowering Springs



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

I lowered my car at the weekend with 40 mm Apex Lowering springs.

when i first lowered it down of course it didnt look that much lower because it has to have time to settle, ive been driving it around this week and it still dont really look that much lower no where near 40 mm id say more 15 mm.

Anyone out there with the 40 mm Apex lowering springs, what were your results like?

And how long/ how many miles to settle completely?
Charz


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

mine is really noticeable, what year is your tt?? if its 2002 on then you would only get about 15-20mm pre facelift you get 40mm
This was before lowereing









this is after









I think there is a fair amount of difference


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

40mm will be from the non sline spec and that is 20mm higher so 15mm is about right if you have the sline ride hight g
Could have been worse you could have fitted Eibach springs like I did and raised your car 5mm :evil:


----------



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah mines a 2002 225 S-Line in Avus.

I knew the post 2002 had a lower ride height but when i ordered them up i thought the springs would of taken that into consideration and there was a few different variations.

Its not low enough for me everyone of me cars so far have been dropped on there Puutang! 

Think i feel some Coilovers coming on!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Could have been worse you could have fitted Eibach springs like I did and raised your car 5mm :evil:


Nice one...That put a smile on my face  
John.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i suppose when i posted it would of helped to look at your signature strip which answered all the questions i was asking.
i am a dumb ass


----------



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

sits nice mate.

made me feel better mine sits pretty much identical to yours.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GEM said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Could have been worse you could have fitted Eibach springs like I did and raised your car 5mm :evil:
> ...


Eibach were a waste of time said the car was in spec Awesome were great and fitted me a set of coilovers for the difference in price


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

danjones0802 said:


> Think i feel some Coilovers coming on!


Thats what I did in the end


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine sits on its ass but mine was pre facelift

I would say it took about 2 weeks for it to settle fully

Against my mates prefacelift



















and a before and after for you  love the stance combined with the spacers


----------



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

yes boy thats sitting nice.

spacers make alot of difference aswell.

ill get some pics of mine up tommorrow of mine,im at work at the moment so cant do it. take it over a few speed bumps tonight me thinks  .


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dance171 said:


> Mine sits on its ass but mine was pre facelift
> 
> I would say it took about 2 weeks for it to settle fully


Lowering has made your RS6's look bigger too, very nice!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Apex here to, mines a 2000 but mine did have facelift springs before I fitted the Apex springs and I noticed a big difference after, didnt take long at all to settle just a few miles 
Have you fitted spacers yet???? They make all the difference to the overall look and will look lower with them on :wink:
Edit: I had Apex on my previous car, have Eibach's on this one


----------



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Apex here to, mines a 2000 but mine did have facelift springs before I fitted the Apex springs and I noticed a big difference after, didnt take long at all to settle just a few miles
> Have you fitted spacers yet???? They make all the difference to the overall look and will look lower with them on :wink:


Na mate aint got the spacers yet. gonna order them monday now


----------



## schmikes (Nov 21, 2009)

iv just made the fatel mistake of fitting a set of eibach pro srings to my 2003 tt only to find its about 5mm higher than before, so then spent another half day taking them off again,. cant belive spring manufactures dont take the facelift changes into account when listing items . anyone managed to get there money bk for being miss sold??????


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

40mm Apex drop on a pre facelift


----------



## schmikes (Nov 21, 2009)

think i might go for a set off apex 40mm after the eibach incident, whats it like over speed humps? do the wheels rub at all??


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Have no problems at all, was worried at first and of course you have to slow down, but mines fine  No rubbing and this is with 15mm front and 20mm rear spacers.

If your thinking of going Apex on a pre facelift don't forget you will need tie bars ? Charlie is doing deals on Apex and tie bars packages at the moment 

Cheers Basky


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Im just about to do all this.

So are you saying.. If my car is a 2000 reg i will defo get a 40 mm drop with the apex springs ?
Last thing i wanna do is fit them and theres no difference or it gets higher.

seems to me that from what ive just read a 2000 reg car should have no probs ?

also i have 19" rs4 reps. same as pic below what size spacers would you suggest ?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Devil said:


> Im just about to do all this.
> 
> So are you saying.. If my car is a 2000 reg i will defo get a 40 mm drop with the apex springs ?
> Last thing i wanna do is fit them and theres no difference or it gets higher.
> ...


 Hi Matey, Yes if your running pre facelift you will get a 40mm drop  But will also probably need tie bars as the camber does go out considerably . I bought my Apex through Charlie TTSpares.com. He is also doing deals on Tie bars, if not I bought my forge ones from ebay Itune07

Regarding your spacing, I'm sure you will be fine running 15 front and 20 rears as your et is the same just a bigger alloy ?

PS I'm running 18" RS4 Reps


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

schmikes said:


> iv just made the fatel mistake of fitting a set of eibach pro srings to my 2003 tt only to find its about 5mm higher than before, so then spent another half day taking them off again,. cant belive spring manufactures dont take the facelift changes into account when listing items . anyone managed to get there money bk for being miss sold??????


ahhh, gutter 

I think you'd be lucky to get a refund, but well worth a go. It is confusing :/


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

If you were changing to the Apex springs and you had to change your shocks/dampers, which ones would you go for, also bearing in mind that Charlie is doing fk highsports for £400.

So Apex springs = £100 (ish) which dampers/shocks (all 4) for less than £300?


----------



## schmikes (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if audi changed the dampers on the face lift models? If iv got to change them aswell might just go for some coilovers, anyone got a set of fk's fitted?


----------



## b155ett (May 11, 2014)

Hmmm, im a little lost with all the above. I have a 02 plate 225 and from what im reading im understanding that if I bought apex 40mm springs I wouldn't get much noticeable change. what does everybody do to lower their cars if post face lift?

I also understand that spacers are also a plus on the look am I right in saying 15mm front and 20mm on the back?

thanks

steve


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Pre facelift 40mm drop post facelift 20mm drop  15mm front 20mm back is the favoured on here but also depends what wheels and ET your running. 
This being said you also want to consider adjustable tie bars as lowering will affect the camber considerably 

Take a look in my garage pic on my profile mines 51 plate on apex 15/20 spacers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## reza_q (Oct 17, 2010)

I truly hate Eibachs after they have raised my suspension on many a time.

Saying that, I have just bought a set of their Sportline range for my BMW 328i Sport touring 

The Sportline spring is the ONLY thing they do which actually lowers a car.


----------



## b155ett (May 11, 2014)

basky said:


> Pre facelift 40mm drop post facelift 20mm drop  15mm front 20mm back is the favoured on here but also depends what wheels and ET your running.
> This being said you also want to consider adjustable tie bars as lowering will affect the camber considerably
> 
> Take a look in my garage pic on my profile mines 51 plate on apex 15/20 spacers
> ...


nice car chap, like how she is sitting. same colour as mine so it makes it all a bit easier imaging how it'll sit.

ok, she does sit reasonably low at present so that all makes sense.

im just running standard 18' wheels. but will go for the 15/20mm spacer option.

regards


----------



## t18jhw (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi guys!

I have a 2001 1.8 180bhp, 16"standard alloys, will I need his bars and spacers or can I just use the apex springs?

Thanks
Aiden


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

t18jhw said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a 2001 1.8 180bhp, 16"standard alloys, will I need his bars and spacers or can I just use the apex springs?
> 
> ...


You will only know what you need when you go and get your 4 wheel alignment done tbh.

I had apex 40 mm springs on a pre face lift and the rear tyres wore out heavily on the inside within a week if that so bought a pair on forge tie bars to help.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I went for the Eibach Pro-kit which is a 25-30mm drop, tbh I havent noticed that much difference but I was fortunate that I didnt need anything else replacing, being a FWD I didnt need the tie bars either and its not a quattro, so if yours is a FWD I would say not. I also have H&R spacers 20mm on the rear and the tyres wear quicker with the little bit of extra camber

J
xx


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> I went for the Eibach Pro-kit which is a 25-30mm drop, tbh I havent noticed that much difference but I was fortunate that I didnt need anything else replacing, being a FWD I didnt need the tie bars either and its not a quattro, so if yours is a FWD I would say not. I also have H&R spacers 20mm on the rear and the tyres wear quicker with the little bit of extra camber
> 
> J
> xx


Hello, if your tyres are wearing on the rear then isn't it better to get yourself a pair of tie bars to compensate for the wear and save on tyres :wink: Just a thought mind :mrgreen: oops actually do the fwd tts have camber bars? :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I went for the Eibach Pro-kit which is a 25-30mm drop, tbh I havent noticed that much difference but I was fortunate that I didnt need anything else replacing, being a FWD I didnt need the tie bars either and its not a quattro, so if yours is a FWD I would say not. I also have H&R spacers 20mm on the rear and the tyres wear quicker with the little bit of extra camber
> ...


I like the little bit of extra camber  and mines a FWD the majority of the wear is done on the front, without the added weight of the quattro the rear is fine but the inside does wear slightly faster

J
xx


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Nothing car be done on the rear but the front ball joints can be adjusted for less or no tyre wear


----------

